# How Much Do You Spend On Dog Food?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I was curious about how much some of you generally spend on dog food,whether it's raw,kibble,or whatever? I usually spend between $150 and $200 on food,not including extra stuff like treats.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely over $100. For 2 dogs. Kibble and some canned. Plus bullys, treats and marrow bones.....oh and some liverwurst and meatballs.....


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

In a certain time period or per bag?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You're talking monthly, right? Do you mean for each dog or total?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

...a month?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I spend $65-$70 a bag and that lasts me about 6 weeks for 1 dog. The bag weighs about 29lbs. 
Treats I don't want to know


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

i don't even want to know. Seriously.

I went to the store today and bought a _small_ bag of Fromm's, a _small_ bag of Stella and Chewy's freeze dried patties and a _small_ bag of training treats. Throw in some cans of very pricy canned food for the Siamese kitten (I swear kittens eat about a hundred times more than an adult cat). And a tiny catnip mouse for the kitty.

*$98*

Yikes. I'm at that store every week. So, no I don't want to know what I spend each month!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yep I am talking about how much you spend on food per month/per dog.I wasn't really talking about extra things like treats,but I guess you can add that too if you want.




msvette2u said:


> ...a month?





Lucy Dog said:


> You're talking monthly, right? Do you mean for each dog or total?





Shade said:


> In a certain time period or per bag?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I fed raw and buy in bulk.

For 2 GSD's, I spend about $250.00 every few months.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

For Koda:
$60 on a 30ish lb bag of dry food (lasts about 6-8 weeks)
$60 on canned food roughly (1 can a day)
$45ish on raw foods
$20 on treats

Plus around $25-30 on extra nutrients (fish oil capsules, etc)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There's kind of a gap between $25 or less and $50 to $100.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

My food is $63 per bag (plus shipping) for 40lbs which should last 1 dog about 6 weeks. 

The number of dogs that I feed has varied too much (3-5 dogs average) in the last few months to really know how long it lasts but I usually buy 2 bags at a time.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah ok, for me there's a big difference in feeding a miniature poodle and GSD lol

Delgado: $69 a month (Fromm LBP)
Jazzy: $20 a month (Fromm Four Star Gamebird)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I spend about $60 per bag and that lasts about 5 weeks, so I guess I'm just over $50 per month. 

This doesn't count treats, supplements, bully sticks, etc. though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oops, well I did it wrong, then. I have 11 dogs and half a dozen puppies, and I spend about 111$/week on kibble and maybe 20-40$ more on chicken.


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> My food is $63 per bag (plus shipping) for 40lbs which should last 1 dog about 6 weeks.
> 
> The number of dogs that I feed has varied too much (3-5 dogs average) in the last few months to really know how long it lasts but I usually buy 2 bags at a time.


Have you ever thought of Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com ? No shipping cost.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

~200$/month


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Prey Model Raw Diet for Zeke costs roughly 25$ or less a month. I NEVER spend more then 1$/lb, and Zeke gets a little under 1lb a day.

Luther was more high drive/energy, so he was about 40$ a month to feed.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 9 GSDs and 1 Lancashire Heeler (he's 18lbs). I buy 3 bags (25lb each) of food every 10 days, so 9 bags a month. The bags are about $50 each so $450 per month.


----------



## Surefire (Oct 4, 2012)

Currently we only have the two mini doxies to feed and a 40# bag/$25 last 2 to 3 months, so they are cheap. They also get some raw but I have never factored that cost as it is part of our grocery bill. When Maxie was around she would eat a 40# bag about every 6 weeks. When this new puppy comes along I know the food bill will jump again but for the time being I am enjoying the delayed shopping sprees.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I spend $50 on a 40lb bag, this is my first one of that size, so we'll see how long it lasts. I also spend $2.50 on a can of food, that lasts me 2 days.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I bag (29.7 pounds) per dog lasts approximately a month - Halo eats Orijen Adult, and Keefer eats Orijen 6 Fish. I was spending close to $200 a month, but found a cheaper source, so it should be about $150 a month now. I also have 2 cats, and their dry food lasts several months (also Orijen), but I probably spend $75 or $80 a month for their canned food.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I spend a little over 70$ a month on food (Blue Buffalo) and the assorted treats/rawhides that he gets every month. He gets NuVet vitamims, but I buy enough to last for three months at a time, so, depending on the month, it varies. It was a bit more when Chey was around because the 24lb bag didn't make it the entire month.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I feed raw and spend about $150 a month on food for the dog an cat. I cannot wait for when we move back to America and not have to pay for food in Euros. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought you meant per month for your household. I spend $147/month; however, that is for 3 big and 1 little dog.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I buy TSC's 4Health Performance kibble and their 4Health canned Chicken and Rice or Lamb and Rice. For the three Hooligans I spend a tad more than $200 a month. This doesn't include treats, stuff I cook for them, etc.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Approximately speaking, because it varies depending on whether or not it happens to be on sale. We generally spend $80 per bag of Blue Buffalo dry dog food which last us about three weeks, feeding four mouths (Chihuahua, Newfoundland, Mini-Poodle, and Jack Russell/Lab mix). As for treats, they are only given raw/cooked veggies and fruit that we buy for ourselves and for the little pets. Logan loves carrots and peas, Koochie loves apples, Sukee and Oogy both love banana and zucchini. 

We also spend : 
$55 on Blue Buffalo cat food every three weeks. 
$80 on Royal Canin SO food for cats every couple of months. 
Approximately $140 per month on can cat food (Friskies and PC) 
$14 on Oxbow Cavy Cuisine Guinea Pig food every three weeks. 
$11 on Oxbow Bunny Basics Rabbit food every two weeks. 
$20 + on Oxbow Timothy hay per month. 
And over $100 on fresh fruit & veggies for bunnies and guinea pig per month. 
Kitties get a few bags of Temptations per month at $3 a bag. 

Being the proud owner of 4 rescued dogs, 12 rescued cats, 
2 rescued bunnies and 1 rescued guinea pig, 
is expensive but completely worth it! J


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

mypetcarnivore is having a sale on whole ground week or less old beef. Im gonna buy 40 lbs for 100 and supplement my girls chicken.


----------



## Vandycotter (Feb 28, 2013)

Around $100 a month. I always look for some alternative food with good nutritional values.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been spending about $150ish on Penny a month to buy her Kibble and to buy her RAW food.... Thats not including her bully sticks, marrow bones and other assorted treats


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I chose I don't even want to know. A bag of food is roughly $80 and we were going through a 29lb bag per week between 4 dogs which is $320. Not including treats (we go through a lot of treats for training), chewies, bones and extras. But all the dogs were switched to raw in the last month so it is a bit cheaper, although I haven't figured out exactly what I am spending yet. I am hoping it will be less than $60 per dog with huge benefits, and my problem dog will stop needed the vet for ear infections which will save me money in the long run also. 
I also have 4 cats and I spend probably $50 per month on their food (lazy cats, don't eat a lot - 1/4 cup per cat per day  ) and the odd can of food or treats. 
And I have a big snake who costs me $20-40 per month to feed, although he only poops once a month so I don't mind lol. 
All the pets except 1 dog are rescues, I love them all dearly and they are worth every penny but I am really hoping the raw food will help keep the costs down. 
With kibble and supplements I would say I was paying an average of $100 per dog per month.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

We feed 5 dogs..2 Dogo Argentino 1 Rottie 1 Papillon 1 German Shepherd puppy..all are RAW. This past month we went thru 230lbs of meat costing approximately $125 then 1 box of HK Preference $60 3 bags of organic baby carrots (treats) $14 chewing stuff (bully stick/bones) $60 supplements from Springtime (bug off and longevity) $35...grand total $294...which is .91 per pound of dog...not too bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I was feeding Fiona raw until I tossed 2 chicken breasts away, because she did not eat it. We are on kibble now, because I have almost 100 pounds of it to finish before going to raw. Need to get a freezer too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

We go through two 15 lb bags of blue buffalo chicken and rice every 2 weeks. OMG I just started to add that up. Lucky and the girls get chicken breasts and rice w/ yogurt at least once a week ,plus the busy bones ,raw bones and the beef orzo soup my husband makes. good Lord I need a second job at this rate.LOL just kidding.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke and Zira eat one 30lb bag each of Acana Pacifica per month. $75 each bag.
(occasionally we swap a bag or two for Orijen.... $86 each)

Storm eats one 30lb bag of Merricks grain free salmon per month. $65.

Between the three of them, they are also given pumpkin and yogurt as treat 1-3 times per week depending. On top of that, Storm is also on Feed-Sentials supplement, which is accompanied by Merricks canned food (same as her kibble), and the pumpkin and yogurt as well.

All in all... supplements and additives are an extra $50 a month, sometimes more.

So $270-300 per month to feed the 3 dogs. About $100 each.

Yikes. lol!


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

I put $50-100 meaning per bag. Oops. I spend $62 something on a 25 lb bag? Itll last me about 2 weeks or so I think for a 75lb dog free feeding anywhere from 2 to 5 cups a day. Definitely over $100 a month on food alone. I dont spend a lot on treats, probably less than $10 a month. Althouh I have found he likes bully sticks and theyre like $4 a pop so Ill probably start spending on those now lol.


----------



## LeeThompsonsr (Mar 13, 2013)

*Merrik all natural Dog food*

I firmly believe that preservatives killed my last boy (avatar pic) not going to happen to my baby Girl. Merrik 10lbs $32.00


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have 1 dog, but I buy 2 months worth of food at a time. That usually equals out to 1 large bag of Instinct kibble and 2 1/2 cases of 13 oz cans. That will last me 2 months and everything combined averages out to about $75/month.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

On dog food I buy 40pounds for $30.00 (costco gotta love that place) and with my girl a bag last's us about 2 months. Than ofcourse i get her chewy bone's, bully stick's, training treats, jerky etc if i was to add that up, I probably would not want to know how much i spend lol


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

$48.00 for a 30pd bag of Taste of the Wild, and it's lasts about a week for my two puppies .
I don't want to think about all the treats, and cookies on top of that ....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW...I never thought about it but it adds up. We get a big bag of Science Diet and Elly has 3 kinds of treats and gets a can of food every day. I don't think, I want to do the math !


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I spend 50.13 on a 35lb bag of Canidae's All Stages Lamb and Rice (just found out that TOTW would end up costing me more cause I would have to feed more of it)  I think it lasts me about 6 weeks.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I just picked up food last week and the prices went up slightly

For the large bag of Fromm Game Bird plus 12 cans of Fromm Gold canned assorted it was about $145 with tax. $90.99 for the kibble alone, I love my dogs but jeepers it hurts sometimes, this only lasts 5 weeks


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I buy Natures domain ( same as Taste of the Wild) from costco 40 lb bag for $35. Lasts my two small dogs for 2 months. Now that I have the german shepherd pup. I buy him kirkland rice and chicken 40 lb bag for $30. Will see how long it lasts him. I buy various jerky treats (costco) and bones ( butcher) through out the month along with chicken breast, rice and pumpkin also from costco ( gotta keep the old gal regular)..oops that's me lol.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a lot of animals but I do pretty good.
$70 to feed 5 dogs ( one small). Premium edge puppy food 35# and diamond naturals 40#
2 rabbits $15 a month
2 cats $12 a month chicken soup for cat lovers
6 turtles $12 a month
So....$109.00

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

For 3 active GSDs and 1 medium size mix, 4 bags of grain free a month - about $240 to $260 at full price. Luckily, I've been able to use coupons plus find bags on sale for the last 4 months at an average of about $50 per. Plus people food like raw eggs about 3x a week; peanut butter for the kongs; cheddar cheese for pills; fish oil capsules; raw chicken on occasion, none of which I keep track. This morning the Mrs. said the steak looks a bit old so one of the dogs had a $9.00 raw steak for lunch. He hurt his foot the other day and is still limping so the one with the boo-boo got the steak.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

large bag of Fromm`s $60 for the grain free, ever 10 days for 3 GSD`s


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

$50 every 3 weeks or so. One dog.

A 30lb bag of Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just switched to canine caviar... Finally a food both dogs do well on! Unfortunately it's like $75ish every three weeks... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Zoey's eats Orijen and its $72 for a 28 lb bag.


----------

